# Most Difficult Color For F2L



## SuperNerd (Apr 13, 2010)

First off, this thread is pretty much only for cubers who aren't color neutral.

The point of this thread is to see what color most people have the hardest time with. I basically want to see if most non-color neutral people have the most trouble with a certain color or two, or if it is more evenly spread out.

Let me explain:

I usually solve with white cross, and I am in no way color neutral. I was curious about which color I would be the worst with (I thought it would be blue or green), so I did a quick Average of 12 with each color so I could check.

The Best Single
The Best Average of 5
The Average of 12
The Standard Deviation for the Average of 12

For reference, here is the data for White Cross, my preferred color.


> White Cross:
> 
> Best Single: 11.99
> Best Average of 5: 14.33
> ...



I've left out the individual times, because honestly, they aren't that important.

The other 5 averages:


> *Green Cross:*
> Best Single: 16.17
> Best Average of 5: 19.90
> Average of 12: 21.34
> ...



And now, compiling the data:

Of the 5 colors besides white (the colors I don't use regularly), the best average of 5 was with Yellow Cross (16.36)
The best average of 12 was with Yellow Cross (16.59)
And the most consistent average of 12 was with  Blue Cross (1.35)

After Yellow Cross, the best averages were with Blue Cross (ao5: 18.59 and ao12: 19.73)

Obviously, consistency is nice, but the more important part is the fastest average. My Yellow Cross was less consistent than my Blue Cross, but I got better results with my Yellow Cross. Therefore, for my solves, Yellow>Blue.

Now the part that I am more interested in is what cross color I do the worst with.

The worst Average of 5 was with Red Cross (20.03)
The worst Average of 12 was with Red Cross (22.04)
And I was the least consistent with Green Cross (2.41)

I'd say that I am the worst with Red Cross, because my averages were the worst, and Red Cross was the second least consistent of all the colors (2.33)

Please contribute by taking an average of 12 (you could do ao5, but that would be a bit less accurate) with all colors (you don't have to do the color you usually use), and then filling out the information about each color like this:



> Best Single:
> Best ao5:
> ao12:
> SD for ao12:



Then after doing that for the 5 colors you don't use, fill out one more thing like this:



> Worst-Best SingleNotify cross color and time)
> Worst-Best ao5Cross color and time)
> Worst-ao12Cross color and time)
> Worst-SDCross color and SD number)



Then vote in the poll about what you thought the color you had the worst results/hardest time with.

Thank you!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 13, 2010)

If you're not colour neutral, wouldn't you be fastest with the one you've been practicing?


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 13, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> If you're not colour neutral, wouldn't you be fastest with the one you've been practicing?



The point is to see which color you are the slowest with. Not the fastest with.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 13, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> The point is to see which color you are the slowest with. Not the fastest with.



Oh, I see.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 13, 2010)

White Cross:
Best Single: 10.27
Best Average of 5: 11.91 
*Average of 12: 12.20* 
Standard Deviation of Average of 12: 0.59

Yellow Cross
Best Single: 13.11
Best Average of 5: 14.41
*Average of 12: 15.01*
Standard Deviation for Average of 12: 1.05

Purple Cross
Best Single: 12.15
Best Average of 5: 14.84
*Average of 12: 15.05*
Standard Deviation for Average of 12: 1.26

Red Cross:
Best Single: 13.35
Best Average of 5: 15.15
*Average of 12: 15.70*
Standard Deviation for Average of 12: 1.09

Green Cross:
Best Single: 14.29
Best Average of 5: 15.94
*Average of 12: 16.89*
Standard Deviation of Average of 12: 1.39

Blue Cross:
Best Single: 15.55
Best Average of 5: 17.40
*Average of 12: 17.61*
Standard Deviation for Average of 12: 1.01




I'm terrible with blue cross


----------



## riffz (Apr 13, 2010)

I've been practicing doing white and yellow so I'm dual-colour, but the other 4 screw me up bad. I'm faster with blue/green than orange/red for some reason though. Probably because a long time ago I solved green cross.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2010)

Interesting idea. Results are in the form of Color: best avg5, avg12 (SD) to save space. I expect to be worst at red/orange so I will start with the colors I think I'm good at (not warmed up lol, that does have an effect)...

White: 13.24, 14.04 (1.11)
16.46, 15.34, (12.55), 13.15, 14.42, 14.52, (16.48), 13.18, 12.71, 13.31, 13.22, 14.05

Yellow: 15.03, 15.59 (1.23)
14.94, 14.06, 15.84, 15.96, 14.32, 17.14, 15.42, (17.79+), 13.81, 17.25, 17.11, (12.23[PLL skip])

Blue: 14.62, 15.36 (0.93)
14.59, 15.58, 16.78, 15.81, 14.47, 15.58, (13.59), 14.22, 15.37, 16.92, 14.28, (17.29)

Green: 14.70, 14.90 (0.90)
16.61, 13.85, (17.61), 14.30, 14.20, 15.61, 14.01, 15.86, 14.66, 14.26, 15.67, (12.90)

Orange: 14.51, 16.34 (2.58)
15.92, 21.64, 15.32, 13.68, 15.81, 15.63, 14.26, (24.55), 13.65, (13.49), 20.54, 16.96

Red: 15.93, 16.78 (1.09)
16.91, (25.84), 17.77, 18.37, 14.94, 17.93, 16.50, 15.03, 16.89, (14.22), 16.26, 17.23

Interesting results here. From the average of 12 counts it's clear that red and orange are my two worst colors (and indeed I had a lot of trouble finding pieces on those two averages). But it's hard to choose which is worse. On one hand, red gave me a worse average of 5 and average of 12; on the other hand, my red average only gave me one sup20, while I had three in my orange average. (But I had four sub-15s with orange and only two with red.) I thought it was interesting how both green and blue beat yellow; I'm kind of used to doing things on blue from practice with Japanese color scheme, and that might have carried over, but I didn't think I'd be that slow with yellow, even though I pretty much never use a yellow cross while doing normal solves.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 13, 2010)

i'm color-neutral. always have been. always will be. to me, cross piece positions is the hard part, because some i can't always plan ahead well. but color? i just solve w/e i think looks easiest.

so i guess i shouldn't be writing this.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 14, 2010)

Blue is the hardest for me.


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2010)

I usually get the slowest feeling times when I do solves with yellow on bottom.


----------



## Tomk (Apr 14, 2010)

I said black for the reason that I don't have a cube with black stickers so i have NEVER solved it first (i was colour nutral with beginers method)


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 15, 2010)

Tomk said:


> I said black for the reason that I don't have a cube with black stickers so i have NEVER solved it first (i was colour nutral with beginers method)



Actually, the poll was to see which color your slowest with.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 15, 2010)

I use w/y, and tried this. I Find in order of best to worst: yellow/white, blue, green, red, orange. I am seriously fail at orange. I don't know why, but I was almost the same speed using blue. I think in future I'll use blue if it looks easy. So I voted Orange.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Apr 15, 2010)

White is ok. The rest are tough.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 15, 2010)

Anything other than green.


----------



## maggot (Apr 15, 2010)

For me white/yellow is good... same everyone orange is worst. I like to add that these color only effect cross/f2l for me and not oll/pll. For other method not fridrich, it really effect time because im solving like megaminx where I usually use the same 'pattern' for solving because I can find edge easier and I know what my 'cross' color is when it move around.


----------



## Rook (Apr 16, 2010)

It would definitely be the green/blue crosses. My regular cross colour is red (don't ask why), making orange/red easy. White/yellow are also not too hard compared to green/blue for some reason. I guess I notice the brighter stickers better.

On a regular cross, I take ~30 seconds.
On a white/yellow cross, I take ~40 seconds.
On a blue/green cross, I take 50+ seconds

My crosses are also really bad for all non-regular cross colours...


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 16, 2010)

To save time, I'll do an average of five for each.



Spoiler



*White Cross*
(26.75), 22.44, 22.83, (20.63), 23.41
Average 3/5: *22.89*

*Yellow Cross*
(25.25), 22.96, (21.11), 23.53, 22.83
Average 3/5: *23.11*

*Green Cross*
(25.34), 22.16, 23.80, (20.31), 23.31
Average 3/5: *23.31*

*Red Cross*
(25.58), 23.85, 23.38, 23.48, (22.66)
Average 3/5: *23.57*

*Orange Cross*
24.25, 23.96, (23.11), 25.88, (28.58)
Average 3/5: *24.25*

*Blue Cross*
24.65, 25.69, 26.52, (27.32), (19.31)
Average 3/5: *25.69*



Long story short, worst was blue cross.
Best was white cross.
Best individual solve, however, was an uncounted blue cross solve.


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2010)

Conclusion: it depends on the person, not on the colour?


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 17, 2010)

Dene said:


> Conclusion: it depends on the person, not on the colour?



Yeah, now that I have a lot of votes, I'm going to close this up.

It pretty much seems that, as Dene said, that the type of color that one has trouble with depends on that one person, not on the color in general.

However, Red and Orange (the two colors that get used the least for cross/F2L), have the most votes for hardest color. This makes sense, because most people use white. If one uses white, there is a good chance that individual can then use yellow (assuming they have the Western Color Scheme). Then, for blue/green, _some_ people started with green, and then would probably be able to do blue, which is on the other side of the cube.

So it kind of does make sense that red and orange got the most votes, because practically no one gets any practice with them.

Thank you all for participating in my study!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 21, 2010)

White: Average: 20.82
Standard Deviation: 0.90
Best Time: 19.34
Worst Time: 22.58

Yellow: Average: 20.49
Standard Deviation: 0.13
Best Time: 17.85
Worst Time: 23.74

Blue:Average: 20.26
Standard Deviation: 0.17
Best Time: 19.03
Worst Time: 22.76

Green: Average: 19.96
Standard Deviation: 0.02(!)
Best Time: 18.49
Worst Time: 22.95

Red: Average: 20.21
Standard Deviation: 0.38
Best Time: 18.81
Worst Time: 23.27

Orange: Average: 19.58
Standard Deviation: 1.10
Best Time: 15.96
Worst Time: 21.19


The 15 was full step. Yay for color neutral. 0.39 SD between the averages.


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 21, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> White: Average: 20.82
> Standard Deviation: 0.90
> Best Time: 19.34
> Worst Time: 22.58
> ...



I think somebody forgot to read the first line of my post.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 21, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > White: Average: 20.82
> ...




Didn't forget, just felt like comparing them.


----------

